# Height of HO scale?



## grizzy

Anyone know the typical height for Bachmann locos & cars? Doesn't have to be exact and obviously there are all sorts of special cars. 

Specifically would like to know the height of this:

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1451

I've got an email into bachmann but haven't heard back yet.

Thanks!


----------



## sstlaure

My guess would be about 2" tall for that model. The NMRA clearance standard for HO scale is 3" or 22 scale feet. That is the recommended clearance for all cars (including the tall modern ones) to clear any overhead structures. From that you can assume that all cars are <3" tall. My tallest cars are my double-stack intermodals and tri-level car carriers and they are real tight to that dimension - probably about 2.8" tall.


----------



## grizzy

Awesome. Got to love message boards! I ask a pretty specific question and get a detailed answer in minutes!

I'm making the switch from N to HO and needed to know about clearance. Thanks!


----------



## sstlaure

Here's a link to the NMRA Clearance standards. I recommend picking up one of their gauges - they are very handy.

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-7.html


----------



## jzrouterman

If I can add something here. I've learned one thing through experience, that though they say that three inches is the standard, there is one model of rolling stock that will not only question this but on certain occassins that I've experienced, has actually defied this. A railroad crane. http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.../v/vspfiles/photos/BAC-16149-2.jpg?1313757924 On other occassions, even a Walthers HO double decker, superliner passenger car. http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.../v/vspfiles/photos/932-16161-2.gif?1313757924

Sometimes cars will be the correct height and it will turn out that the problem will be that either a bridge or a tunnel portal is too short. I know that this is certainly true when using an Atlas HO bridge with an Atlas HO pier set. And this is with using the tallest piers, too. There have been occassions where I have had to use shims beneith the piers to allow enough clearance for either one of these (crane or superliner) cars to either pass through or under a certain spot on the layout.

I mean, I didn't have to raise it much, actually just a sliver because it just wasn't quite high enough. Though the NMRA says three inches, and model railroading manufacturers are supposed to abide by the NMRA's rules, a lot of them don't, not on everything. Instead, the real fact of the matter is that for whatever reason, not all rolling stock pieces, all bridges and tunnel portals gee-haw together when it comes to height and clearance. So the best proceedure that I've learned is to physically check it first before the building begins. Doing this will sometimes save a lot of unwanted, needless aggrivation and re-work.

Routerman


----------



## NIMT

Routerman,
Hey your supposed to lower the boom before you move your crane!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I completely agree with your height statement!:thumbsup:


----------



## jzrouterman

NIMT said:


> Routerman,
> Hey your supposed to lower the boom before you move your crane!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Very funny, you whipper snapper!!!! :laugh::laugh: Well, I hate to admit it, but that very thing has happened to me a couple of times. Talk about feeling stupid when it happened. Not to mention the huge derailments it caused...... :laugh: 

Routerman


----------



## raleets

I'm in the process of adding a MAJOR Amtrak train line to my set up. It will run around the perimeter of my 10X10 on Bachmann EZ track and will include SEVERAL Superliner double-decker cars.
Needless to say, I plan on measuring not once, not twice, but at least THREE times before I set the portals for the tunnel that will be built in one corner!
Between the height of the track, and the height of the Superliners, the NMRA 3" standard goes out the window.
Bob


----------

